# Why do the "kinkier" threads and posts receive more view hits?



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

I was just noticing that the number of view hits on kinkier topics are always much higher than the average. Check out any topics related to "reluctant squirter", "need help with doggy anal", "anal orgasm", "my husband won't go down on me", "watersports", etc and notice the high view counts. Are we all really kinky by nature?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Probably just curosity. The more outragous the Thread header -the more hits. Maybe we might want to read about what we may be missing. I found this place wanting to Spice it UP. Some of that is a little too spicy for me, but it is fun to read and see what others do.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

I think we are all voyeuristic. Sex interests us, whether we are male, female, married or not.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Why?
Because it's human nature!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sex is fun.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you really have to ask?

I'm only replying to this thread because it has the word "kinky" in the title!


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

What is really funny to me is many times people replying to those threads say things like:
-I would never try that
-that thing is exit only
-i hate changing sheets
-i dont want him/her going down on me

BUT, the thread count is still always high! Just funny.

Wouldn't ya think if a topic was too kinky or taboo they'd stay away? Hahha


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

joelmacdad said:


> Wouldn't ya think if a topic was too kinky or taboo they'd stay away? Hahha


You could try starting a thread called 

*"Want to Watch My Wife Have Anal with Neighbor's German Shephards While I'm Bound in the Corner with Cheetos Stuffed Up My Nose and Getting Spanked by a Midget in Leather - Is this Weird?"*

Of course you'd be banned before you'd get any responses!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

NG that was funny.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Because wether you admit it or not deep down inside of all of us we are horny animals who'd like nothing better than to spend some quality time going places everyone else thinks is too dirty or too weird...if you're on this message board somethings obviously missing in your marriage/relationship and you just happen to be the spouse that's looking to try and change/improve things..all the people here fall into the "hornier spouse" category and when we see things like "I want to have anal sex with my wife" or "What's the kinkiest thing you've ever done" or "I like getting slapped, is this normal?" etc. all we want is to read it in hope of somehow finding a solution to a better sex filled marriage..

or something like that..


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> "Want to Watch My Wife Have Anal with Neighbor's German Shephards While I'm Bound in the Corner with Cheetos Stuffed Up My Nose and Getting Spanked by a Midget in Leather - Is this Weird?"


Just taken from a dream I had once...is it really that weird?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Also the thread titles do show up in google searches, so randon strangers pop in and look as well.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Is sex with me on the bottom kinky?


----------



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

Define kinky? What you may think is "kinky" may be normal to someone else. Everyones definition is different. 

People view these types of threads because they are curious.


----------



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Is sex with me on the bottom kinky?[/QU
> 
> LOL .. Some people would think it is.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Did you really have to ask?
> 
> I'm only replying to this thread because it has the word "kinky" in the title!


:rofl:


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

kgregory1011 said:


> Define kinky? What you may think is "kinky" may be normal to someone else. Everyones definition is different.
> 
> People view these types of threads because they are curious.


The way I see it is anything that involves extreme fetishes where there's ALOT of spanking going on, leather outfits, tying up and spanking..stuff like that I think some people view as kinky.
The other stuff people view as Kinky is anything that involves the A$$..especially if your using Strap Ons or butt plugs/dildos..

The other thing some people might think is kind of kinky is booby sex..


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Is sex with me on the bottom kinky?


It depends whether you are at the bottom of a pile of shaved sheep and Greek porno stars.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

jamesa said:


> It depends whether you are at the bottom of a pile of shaved sheep and Greek porno stars.


:rofl: :iagree: :lol:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

marriedguy said:


> Because wether you admit it or not deep down inside of all of us we are horny animals who'd like nothing better than to spend some quality time going places everyone else thinks is too dirty or too weird...if you're on this message board somethings obviously missing in your marriage/relationship and you just happen to be the spouse that's looking to try and change/improve things..all the people here fall into the "hornier spouse" category and when we see things like "I want to have anal sex with my wife" or "What's the kinkiest thing you've ever done" or "I like getting slapped, is this normal?" etc. all we want is to read it in hope of somehow finding a solution to a better sex filled marriage..
> 
> or something like that..


So true...it's like peeking into someone else's windows.

And no, I've never tried that!


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

marriedguy said:


> Because wether you admit it or not deep down inside of all of us we are horny animals who'd like nothing better than to spend some quality time going places everyone else thinks is too dirty or too weird...if you're on this message board somethings obviously missing in your marriage/relationship and you just happen to be the spouse that's looking to try and change/improve things..all the people here fall into the "hornier spouse" category and when we see things like "I want to have anal sex with my wife" or "What's the kinkiest thing you've ever done" or "I like getting slapped, is this normal?" etc. all we want is to read it in hope of somehow finding a solution to a better sex filled marriage..
> 
> or something like that..


:iagree:


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

It's always a pleasant surprise when a thread pops up that pertains to something I've always wondered about, but would never ask anyone. Just posting in this forum feels a little naughty to me but I've learned alot from reading posts from others. My husband teases me about my "research". We've both benefitted from it, though.

One of the reasons the kinkier threads attract more readers may be that so many of the others are about lack of sex. Not as much fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

LuvMyH said:


> It's always a pleasant surprise when a thread pops up that pertains to something I've always wondered about, but would never ask anyone. Just posting in this forum feels a little naughty to me but I've learned alot from reading posts from others. My husband teases me about my "research". We've both benefitted from it, though.
> 
> One of the reasons the kinkier threads attract more readers may be that so many of the others are about lack of sex. Not as much fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've tried to get my wife to read some things here, but FB is too high on her priority list. I deleted mine.

I wish she would "research" with me and "practice" a little more often.


----------



## RAYMOND (Feb 5, 2010)

I suppose some of us are trying to work out our kinks continually because they are so strong. Mine is spanking which my wife does to me. However one needs their confidence topped up occasionally in that it is okay to do. I always want to do the right thing. When my confidence is low I will read about others then get the confidence to ask my wife to spank me yet again. I don't want to feel like a pervert.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Because everyone has a kink a lot of ppl just won't admit it. Well except for me, I have no kinks whatsoever.....really just ask me!


----------



## RAYMOND (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife doesn't have any either so I don't believe it is everybody even though it might make some of us feel comfortable about it if it was.


----------

